

Help HN: Vim text editor install on mac - agentbleu

I'm finding it a little dificult to instal Vim on my mac, can anyone point out some good resources or a step by step.<p>thanks
======
parenthesis
A console version of Vim is part of a standard OS X install, is it not?

~~~
mechanical_fish
Seems like it. I just typed "vim" at a Terminal prompt in Leopard and was
greeted with VIM 7.0.234.

I certainly didn't install that myself -- I use emacs on my local machines,
although I admit I've been struggling to learn enough vi to do editing on
remote servers.

I guess it's theoretically possible that vim came along with Xcode or
MacPorts, but I can't imagine what I might have installed that had _vim_ as a
dependency.

------
dlimeb
There is also <http://code.google.com/p/macvim/>, although it has to be built
from source.

~~~
asp742
This is my favorite version of vim on OS X. It uses Cocoa and is fast. There's
a pre-built .app in the tarball on that site and a script to launch macvim
from the command line.

------
pavelludiq
<http://macvim.org/OSX/index.php>

------
gaius
1) Use MacPorts 2) Send whatever error message you get to the package
maintainer 3) Profit!

------
rincewind
I used macports and porticus and installed vim-app.

